# US congress repeal internet privacy laws



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2017)

welp Trumps Cronies are at it again repealing more obama era laws this time it hits home on the net
now this doesn't deal with the DMCA it deals with US ISP's selling personal information with out the user's consent
"
Senate lawmakers voted Thursday to repeal a historic set of rules aimed at protecting consumers' online data from their own Internet providers, in a move that could make it easier for broadband companies to sell and share their customers' usage information for advertising purposes.

The rules, which prohibit providers from abusing the data they gather on their customers as they browse the Web on cellphones and computers, were approved last year over objections from Republicans who argued the regulations went too far.

U.S. senators voted 50 to 48 to approve a joint resolution from Sen. Jeff Flake (R-Ariz.) that would  prevent the Federal Communications Commission's privacy rules from going into effect. The resolution also would bar the FCC from ever enacting similar consumer protections.  It now heads to the House."

That being said the US's future looks bleaker by the week I can only imagine if they strenthing the DMCA to remove the $250,000 fine cap for piracy  and more jail time

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/03/senate-republicans-are-preparing-to-kill-internet-privacy

edit my mistake it only passed the house but with republicans controlling both house and senate i doubt it'll be blocked


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> welp Trumps Cronies are at it again repealing more obama era laws this time it hits home on the net
> now this doesn't deal with the DMCA it deals with US ISP's selling personal information with out the user's consent
> "
> Senate lawmakers voted Thursday to repeal a historic set of rules aimed at protecting consumers' online data from their own Internet providers, in a move that could make it easier for broadband companies to sell and share their customers' usage information for advertising purposes.
> ...


While I appreciate this and agree it's BS, this should probably go into General Offtopic rather than USN


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, I see. Where is Trump involved in this? Leave your bias out of this. They've been discussing this for quite a while now.

Now we just wait and hope the house isn't retarded.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 24, 2017)

How this guy got voted in, is beyond me. I really doubt he will make it pass 4 years, he barely made it this time.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> How this guy got voted in, is beyond me. I really doubt he will make it pass 4 years, he barely made it this time.



How can you have such a shitty opinion is beyond me.
How did you last 4 years of life? 



chrisrlink said:


> That being said the US's future looks bleaker by the week


It looks better. One stupid repeal doesn't change what great things Trump has done and will do to the country.
And that stupid judge blocking his immigration ban was stupid. People should stop trying to take out a DEMOCRATICALLY elected president.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> How this guy got voted in, is beyond me. I really doubt he will make it pass 4 years, he barely made it this time.



Talking about the poor choice of the Senate. Wondering where it says Trump did this? Oh... Wait...


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Mar 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> How this guy got voted in, is beyond me. I really doubt he will make it pass 4 years, he barely made it this time.


It's pretty simple how he was voted in. He was the most voted for candidate  but fr between him and hillary it makes perfect sense hes in now.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 24, 2017)

Honestly, both of them shouldn't have even gotten that far, let alone be president. Rather he was actually involved with this or not, it seems like something he would do and be for.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 24, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, both of them shouldn't have even gotten that far, let alone be president. Rather he was actually involved with this or not, it seems like something he would do.


How did you get this idea? I genuinely want to know. Personally, I think both candidates were trash. However, Trump was the lesser of the two. If he really wants to destroy our privacy and everything he promised to protect? You can bet he won't make it 4 years.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Mar 24, 2017)

im gonna try to enjoy trumps presidency. im sure itll be funny. no point stressing.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 24, 2017)

Never trust your government. Even before this, as we know from Wikileaks, the government and other parties have been tracking our information. So this is no surprise at all, but just use Tor+Tails if you care.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

I shouldn't be surprised this went intro Trump stuff. I don't like the bozo, but this is specifically a Senate GOP caused thing. Fire up the VPN more I guess.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2017)

Europe will lick the US's arse for this and soon it'll be instated here as well...

Time to start a VPN business.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> It looks better. One stupid repeal doesn't change what great things Trump has done and will do to the country.


What exactly HAS he done?...


> And that stupid judge blocking his immigration ban was stupid. People should stop trying to take out a DEMOCRATICALLY elected president.


Yeah, that democratically elected leader that received over 1 million fewer votes than his opponent!

Also you DO realize that judges swear an oath to uphold the Constitution when presiding, right? They're not just there to serve sentences, they keep our government in check


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 24, 2017)

NO THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO with the dMCA if you read it allows internet providers to profit off of web sites you visit ect to advertisers meaning you'll see a lot more ads TOR/VPN is useless for this (unless you run it 24/7 on an always on conection


----------



## ZachGold (Mar 25, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> welp Trumps Cronies are at it again repealing more obama era laws this time it hits home on the net
> now this doesn't deal with the DMCA it deals with US ISP's selling personal information with out the user's consent
> "
> Senate lawmakers voted Thursday to repeal a historic set of rules aimed at protecting consumers' online data from their own Internet providers, in a move that could make it easier for broadband companies to sell and share their customers' usage information for advertising purposes.
> ...




User-data on a yard sale. man i need to land a job in one of those isp providers cuz i feel my neighbor may have a shy bladder. seriously, this is crap!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2017)

so, what does that mean for the avarage internet user?

it shouldnt bother me since im not from the US but i tried to read it and i got lazy translating in the midle of the text...


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 25, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> How this guy got voted in, is beyond me. I really doubt he will make it pass 4 years, he barely made it this time.



They put him up against Hilary Clinton.
If Trump went up against a goat, the goat would've won.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

You mean prior to this, we could've trusted what our ISP and other government agencies did with our data? Sorry, but this doesn't really change a damn thing, they were spying and gathering information before so called privacy laws were in place. And to the government watching everything we do, etc etc, I say, "screw off and I hope you read this". 


Oh and before someone says the platitude, "If you have nothing to hide, you have nothing to fear", is so 1984 lol.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I shouldn't be surprised this went intro Trump stuff. I don't like the bozo, but this is specifically a Senate GOP caused thing. Fire up the VPN more I guess.





DinohScene said:


> Time to start a VPN business.





chrisrlink said:


> NO THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO with the dMCA if you read it allows internet providers to profit off of web sites you visit ect to advertisers meaning you'll see a lot more ads TOR/VPN is useless for this (unless you run it 24/7 on an always on conection



VPNs are shit due to man in the middle issues. See https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index21h2 which in short goes over the big issues with them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 25, 2017)

This is basically entirely just internet usage being sent to advertisers for their own data.
It doesn't really do anything.

People need to remember that unless you're a pedophile or a criminal in general, the government doesn't give two fucks about what you do on the internet.

Most of this "spying" is just analytics.


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 25, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> so, what does that mean for the avarage internet user?
> 
> it shouldnt bother me since im not from the US but i tried to read it and i got lazy translating in the midle of the text...


Grossly summarized, this allows ISPs in the US to legally be able to sell your browsing history info to whoever they want. 
So you pay them and then they can get paid again with the info you give them on yourself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> Grossly summarized, this allows ISPs in the US to legally be able to sell your browsing history info to whoever they want.
> So you pay them and then they can get paid again with the info you give them on yourself.



How can one tell? They were already doing shady BS before all this, the average user isn't going to notice anything different


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)

Leave it to the US government to bow down to big business every single time. At least it's just targeted ads. Of course it will evolve into something worse, but I will wait and see what happens before I fly off the handle about this particular issue.


----------



## Silverthorn (Mar 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> How can one tell? They were already doing shady BS before all this, the average user isn't going to notice anything different



Notice the keyword "legally" in my sentence.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 25, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Leave it to the US government to bow down to big business every single time. At least it's just targeted ads. Of course it will evolve into something worse, but I will wait and see what happens before I fly off the handle about this particular issue.


the real question is how will this affect people whose online activities are semiquestionable like activists?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Leave it to the US government to bow down to big business every single time. At least it's just targeted ads. Of course it will evolve into something worse, but I will wait and see what happens before I fly off the handle about this particular issue.


All the more reason to be "defiant" by telling them how we feel and expressing our anger, they don't have resources  to stop the voices of 300 million plus people; any government would do this, and probably already are in many developed and developing countries. No government in the world can or should be trusted.


Silverthorn said:


> Notice the keyword "legally" in my sentence.



Something being legal doesn't coincide with being morally right  Bunch of sycophantic losers they are, bending over for faceless corporations.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> the real question is how will this affect people whose online activities are semiquestionable like activists?


I'm sure NSA  malware has  automatically put those people on a watchlist already.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> I'm sure NSA  malware has  automatically put those people on a watchlist already.



Yeah well the NSA can suck it. Wish that they were defunded and no longer allowed to spy on citizens. What good have they done for us, I mean, really? I'd rather trust the FBI.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> All the more reason to be "defiant" by telling them how we feel and expressing our anger, they don't have resources to stop the voices of 300 million plus people; any government would do this, and probably already are in many developed and developing countries. No government in the world can or should be trusted.


You're right, but most people aren't going to do anything about it. The welfare state has made people too afraid. No one is going to turn against a government that feeds their family.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 25, 2017)

This thread is exactly why this shit happens. All talk and no show.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Mar 25, 2017)

Doesnt this already happen whether this law passes or not?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2017)

Memoir said:


> This thread is exactly why this shit happens. All talk and no show.



What do you expect us to do? Start an insurrection against the government?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 25, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah well the NSA can suck it. Wish that they were defunded and no longer allowed to spy on citizens. What good have they done for us, I mean, really? I'd rather trust the FBI.


There are a lot of unelected government bodies that were created in order to bypass checks and balances. For instance, the DEA, which really shouldn't exist in the first place, has the power to ban any substance in the universe whenever they feel like it.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Mar 25, 2017)

Not that this even matters, your data is already being sold. Indeed, nobody gives a damn about what you do on a personal level. Why do people always think they're so special that everyone wants to spy and learn about their activities? It's just for advertising and statistics. Big deal, nothing is going to change and once again the "bad" news are laid blame on Trump for no reason while the "good" actions are generally kept silent.

Pathetic xD


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> VPNs are shit due to man in the middle issues. See https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index21h2 which in short goes over the big issues with them.



I know the Batgirl cosplay looking girl in your avatar. Natalie Mars? She's very lovely. Anyways, I've had Private Internet Access for almost 2 years and other than slowdown periods, I haven't had issues with them. More my speed anyways, hands off, simple setup and interface, in fact at one point when I had suspended internet service, using them allowed me to go on all websites as if I had restored service as opposed to only a handful of sites.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 25, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Anyways, I've had Private Internet Access for almost 2 years and other than slowdown periods, I haven't had issues with them. More my speed anyways, hands off, simple setup and interface, in fact at one point when I had suspended internet service, using them allowed me to go on all websites as if I had restored service as opposed to only a handful of sites.


The biggest question with VPN providers is simply can you trust them with your logs? While I am not saying PIA is bad, the nature of VPNs make this something to consider. So that being said from a technical perspective it is better to use tor or i2p since they are not centralized.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> VPNs are shit due to man in the middle issues. See https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index21h2 which in short goes over the big issues with them.



Hence I start me own VPN for americans to take.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hence I start me own VPN for americans to take.


Still are issues with the nature in addition to how warrants can work.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 25, 2017)

man, am I ever glad I'm Canadian now......


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 25, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> One stupid repeal doesn't change what great things Trump has done and will do to the country.


You mean great things like deporting the husband of a Trump voter?


----------



## Yepi69 (Mar 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hence I start me own VPN for americans to take.


I see you love Americans taking over you 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 25, 2017)

McWhiters9511 said:


> It's pretty simple how he was voted in. He was the most voted for candidate  but fr between him and hillary it makes perfect sense hes in now.


For the record, Trump lost the majority vote by the largest margin in U.S. history while still getting the presidency.  This means that if we were going by popular vote, Clinton crushed Trump.  According to this source, she actually won by 2,864,974 votes.  Even if we are going to go with the narrative that there was voter fraud on the left (and for some reason there was none on the right) that's still a huge margin. 

The reason that Trump is president is because he won the electoral vote, which is much different than the popular vote.  Here's a *very* brief overview of the American political system for those on GBAtemp that don't actually know how it works.  Basically when we vote for president, we are actually just telling our representatives (the electoral college) who *actually* vote who to vote for.  In this case while the majority of people voted for one candidate, the electoral college voted for the other.  This is the fifth time that a president won while losing the popular vote.

I have my own opinion on the electoral college and whether or not it should still be used in modern America, but that's not the point of this thread at all so I just wanted to state the facts to let you know what actually happened.

*TL;DR:* Clinton won the popular vote and Trump won the presidency.  Whether that is good or bad is up to you to decide.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 25, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> You mean great things like deporting the husband of a Trump voter?



So what?
She was an illegal, it doesn't matter her views, illegals will and shall be kicked.
If she wants to live in there, she should go through the immigration process first instead of getting in the country like that and leeching of the economy without helping american society whatsoever.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 25, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> So what?
> She was an illegal, it doesn't matter her views, illegals will and shall be kicked.
> If she wants to live in there, she should go through the immigration process first instead of getting in the country like that and leeching of the economy without helping american society whatsoever.


You're illegal.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> For the record, Trump lost the majority vote by the largest margin in U.S. history while still getting the presidency.  This means that if we were going by popular vote, Clinton crushed Trump.  According to this source, she actually won by 2,864,974 votes.  Even if we are going to go with the narrative that there was voter fraud on the left (and for some reason there was none on the right) that's still a huge margin.
> 
> The reason that Trump is president is because he won the electoral vote, which is much different than the popular vote.  Here's a *very* brief overview of the American political system for those on GBAtemp that don't actually know how it works.  Basically when we vote for president, we are actually just telling our representatives (the electoral college) who *actually* vote who to vote for.  In this case while the majority of people voted for one candidate, the electoral college voted for the other.  This is the fifth time that a president won while losing the popular vote.
> 
> ...



This.
You just said it all.
There are some people that are saying that it was undemocratic that Hillary lost with the popular vote being won, but they don't even know what the electoral college even is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiUBricker said:


> You're illegal.



How? 
Do you know what the fuck you're talking about mate?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 25, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> How?


You're an illegal citizen of the earth. You should be deported to Mars where you can establish your own 5 square feet country and build a huge, beautiful wall around it so that not even Aliens can leech off of you.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> For the record, Trump lost the majority vote by the largest margin in U.S. history while still getting the presidency.  This means that if we were going by popular vote, Clinton crushed Trump.  According to this source, she actually won by 2,864,974 votes.  Even if we are going to go with the narrative that there was voter fraud on the left (and for some reason there was none on the right) that's still a huge margin.
> 
> The reason that Trump is president is because he won the electoral vote, which is much different than the popular vote.  Here's a *very* brief overview of the American political system for those on GBAtemp that don't actually know how it works.  Basically when we vote for president, we are actually just telling our representatives (the electoral college) who *actually* vote who to vote for.  In this case while the majority of people voted for one candidate, the electoral college voted for the other.  This is the fifth time that a president won while losing the popular vote.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%
The electoral college just doesn't work in modern times. No one with 3 million more votes should be the loser. It just feels stupid saying "president Donald trump".


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 26, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> You're an illegal citizen of the earth. You should be deported to Mars where you can establish your own 5 square feet country and build a huge, beautiful wall around it so that not even Aliens can leech off of you.



Alright, now you're just joking.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slingblade1170 said:


> I agree 100%
> The electoral college just doesn't work in modern times. No one with 3 million more votes should be the loser. It just feels stupid saying "president Donald trump".



It works, it has worked.
And you wouldn't be able to say president Clinton because you would have been nuked by now.

And it's questionable wether if Hillary did really won the popular vote. Let's not forget what the demoncrats do to get votes. Bussing people around, having dead people vote and making illegals vote.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> So what?
> She was an illegal, it doesn't matter her views, illegals will and shall be kicked.
> If she wants to live in there, she should go through the immigration process first instead of getting in the country like that and leeching of the economy without helping american society whatsoever.



"But that's too much effort" would be their reply  methinks. Or "why do that when it's so much easier?" Or some BS reason. Well, don't come here illegally then, there's no problem.  It's not about race,  it's about legality, but the liberal media doesn't want you to believe that  Illegals get deported, then become martyrs and pull out the victim card, they knowingly broke the law and hope to get sympathy.  Yes, poor them, poor victims who violated a federal law.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 26, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> "But that's too much effort" would be their reply  methinks. Or "why do that when it's so much easier?" Or some BS reason. Well, don't come here illegally then, there's no problem.  It's not about race,  it's about legality, but the liberal media doesn't want you to believe that  Illegals get deported, then become martyrs and pull out the victim card, they knowingly broke the law and hope to get sympathy.  Yes, poor them, poor victims who violated a federal law.



Yeah, you just said it perfectly my friend.
They are criminals who try to play the victim. It's like raping someone and saying you did it just because of your culture.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 26, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Alright, now you're just joking.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


We wouldn't be nuked if Hilary got it or any other candidate that's just a silly thing cause if someone starts a nuke war the whole world will feel the effects. The electoral college was built to keep the system rigged if need be but hundreds of years later it no longer fits but has not been successfully removed or replaced.  Are you saying what Donald trump was saying about illegal voting? Because that was determined to be BS actually trump is being investigated from being in ties with Russia and how they influenced the election against Hilary and for trump so he would remove sanctions. The evidence is piling up very quickly and if it and trump keeps spilling BS out of his mouth about being wire tapped from Obama and trying to replace our pathetic health care bill with a worse one which seems impossible but trump found a way to make it worse.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> We wouldn't be nuked if Hilary got it or any other candidate that's just a silly thing cause if someone starts a nuke war the whole world will feel the effects. The electoral college was built to keep the system rigged if need be but hundreds of years later it no longer fits but has not been successfully removed or replaced.  Are you saying what Donald trump was saying about illegal voting? Because that was determined to be BS actually trump is being investigated from being in ties with Russia and how they influenced the election against Hilary and for trump so he would remove sanctions. The evidence is piling up very quickly and if it and trump keeps spilling BS out of his mouth about being wire tapped from Obama and trying to replace our pathetic health care bill with a worse one which seems impossible but trump found a way to make it worse.



Neither candidate should've won, both of them are morons.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> We wouldn't be nuked if Hilary got it or any other candidate that's just a silly thing cause if someone starts a nuke war the whole world will feel the effects. The electoral college was built to keep the system rigged if need be but hundreds of years later it no longer fits but has not been successfully removed or replaced.  Are you saying what Donald trump was saying about illegal voting? Because that was determined to be BS actually trump is being investigated from being in ties with Russia and how they influenced the election against Hilary and for trump so he would remove sanctions. The evidence is piling up very quickly and if it and trump keeps spilling BS out of his mouth about being wire tapped from Obama and trying to replace our pathetic health care bill with a worse one which seems impossible but trump found a way to make it worse.



He was wiretapped though, there is already enough evidence.
All the Russian stuff is absolute BS, the democrats were the ones meeting with them.
And it wasn't confirmed BS, maybe the maincuck media said that and you fell for it.
And what Trump is doing with the healthcare bill will only help you, maybe if you weren't so brainwashed...


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Neither candidate should've won, both of them are morons.


That's true I wasn't actually for either one but it come down to them in the end. If they do a bad job we all lose in America.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pacheko17 said:


> He was wiretapped though, there is already enough evidence.
> All the Russian stuff is absolute BS, the democrats were the ones meeting with them.
> And it wasn't confirmed BS, maybe the maincuck media said that and you fell for it.
> And what Trump is doing with the healthcare bill will only help you, maybe if you weren't so brainwashed...


What dimension you live in? Obviously you don't pay a lot of attention outside of random new stories on Facebook. He wasn't wiretapped lmao that is hilarious trump thinks so. No proof has come from that and no Democrats wasn't meeting with Russian. Flynn and countless others were meeting and speaking with Russian ambassadors then lied about it and why he had to resign. The FBI director confirmed there is enough evidence to investigate trump and his administration because of ties to Russia. Hilary is done who cares about that part it's about trump lying and cheating. As for the health care bill they tried to pass look at the numbers that a REPUBLICAN CBO come up with on the American health care act. Under that bill a 63 year old person making $18000 a year would pay almost $20000 in health care and that's 2 more thousand than they make. Why do you think both Democrats and Republicans rejected the bill?  Because it's stupid and doesn't help anyone but the wealthy.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 27, 2017)

Honestly Trump isn't really involved in this. Thus, that remark is irreverent. But, he is doing a better job than Obama, in his first few months of office.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Honestly Trump isn't really involved in this. Thus, that remark is irreverent. But, he is doing a better job than Obama, in his first few months of office.


We are all entitled to our opinions but what has he done exactly?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions but what has he done exactly?


Repealed a shit ton of Obama's laws, acts, bills, etc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions but what has he done exactly?



What has Obamacare done for those who can't afford them? I honestly want to know, aside from royally screwing people in who can't afford basic insurance over in the tailpipe.  But I digress. Politics only create polarity and animosity =/
"Oh we want to give everyone healthcare, but if you're not making ends meet/are underemployed and/or are single, let's slap on a 600-dollar fine to motivate ya, but yeah, we know you don't have a good job, we care about you." Is the
gist of Obamacare. But I digress. I'm not against more widely-available healthcare, not at all, but what I am against is screwing people over who can't afford it by using a coercive method by penalizing people. It's bullshit IMO.  As with 
internet privacy? Nothing changes, they've been long before this passed.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 27, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> What has Obamacare done for those who can't afford them? I honestly want to know, aside from royally screwing people in who can't afford basic insurance over in the tailpipe.  But I digress. Politics only create polarity and animosity =/
> "Oh we want to give everyone healthcare, but if you're not making ends meet/are underemployed and/or are single, let's slap on a 600-dollar fine to motivate ya, but yeah, we know you don't have a good job, we care about you." Is the
> gist of Obamacare. But I digress. I'm not against more widely-available healthcare, not at all, but what I am against is screwing people over who can't afford it by using a coercive method by penalizing people. It's bullshit IMO.  As with
> internet privacy? Nothing changes, they've been long before this passed.


Obamacare is a mess I never said it wasn't I ask what has trump done? You guys are just assuming I am liberal that hates anything Republicans do which isn't true. Also I want to see trump do well because if he doesn't then it hurts all Americans. My point was the new bill is a disaster and will cause around 24 million more Americans to not be covered and in the first 2 phases will skyrocket premiums and costs to make them unafforable. Around 10-12 years later costs MAY go way down but a decade is too long to fix health care. These aren't my numbers the CBO released them. The health care needs to be a decision of both Democrats and Republicans and needs to be good for America and not just wealthy people. Hopefully trump can make this happen. He just needs to focus on the problems such as health care, jobs, the deficit etc. He doesn't need to be spouting lies about wiretapping without presenting proof or he's so mad at the press because the reveal his BS and get good ratings over it. For everyone on here I do not want to start a huge argument over politics on a gaming website. There's nothing we can do about it and our opinions and the facts will not change no matter what we say to each other. I just hope trump can do a good job and he isn't tied into Russia I'm a bad way.

As for repealing everything what has that done? I know it hasn't been very long and hopefully things do change for the better. Also that's not a good answer to any politic discussion.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> Why do you think both Democrats and Republicans rejected the bill?  Because it's stupid and doesn't help anyone but the wealthy.



This may be but take a note from your own statement. "both Democrats and Republicans rejected the bill." There are still plans in motion to fix healthcare. They didn't let one moron come up with something, say that sucks and then drop the whole thing.  You can't honestly tell me that Obamacare is worth keeping? Everyone has to have healthcare, that part is great. What's that? You can't afford healthcare, well then I'm going to penalize you and essentially take away your tax return. Wait a sec, you don't work at all and are on welfare and leeching off the government? That's a different story. I'm going to give you money for groceries, give you a cell phone, give you free healthcare, give you subsidized housing.

Punish the poor that try to make an honest living, makes sense.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> Obamacare is a mess I never said it wasn't I ask what has trump done? You guys are just assuming I am liberal that hates anything Republicans do which isn't true. Also I want to see trump do well because if he doesn't then it hurts all Americans. My point was the new bill is a disaster and will cause around 24 million more Americans to not be covered and in the first 2 phases will skyrocket premiums and costs to make them unafforable. Around 10-12 years later costs MAY go way down but a decade is too long to fix health care. These aren't my numbers the CBO released them. The health care needs to be a decision of both Democrats and Republicans and needs to be good for America and not just wealthy people. Hopefully trump can make this happen. He just needs to focus on the problems such as health care, jobs, the deficit etc. He doesn't need to be spouting lies about wiretapping without presenting proof or he's so mad at the press because the reveal his BS and get good ratings over it. For everyone on here I do not want to start a huge argument over politics on a gaming website. There's nothing we can do about it and our opinions and the facts will not change no matter what we say to each other. In just hope trump can do a good job and he isn't tied into Russia I'm a bad way.
> 
> As for repealing everything what has that done? I know it hasn't been very long and hopefully things do change for the better. Also that's not a good answer to any politic discussion.


I haven't assumed anything, nor am I implying such. Also, you make some good points, but obviously is being treated as a dumn-ass, and he's being bashed; why, because our fucking Government and a large amount of our people are just plain ignorant. Just give the man a change, I don't see how he can screw anything up~ and, him being a business man, he knows how to handle _business. _Sure, he can be offensive in some ways, but he means good. Also, Obama is nothing more than a Democratic, Hollywood, showoff. He did _nothing _good for America, nothing at all. He only fucked it up even more than it needed to be; and Trump is just trying to undo most, if not all, of what Obama has done.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 27, 2017)

Anunnymous said:


> This may be but take a note from your own statement. "both Democrats and Republicans rejected the bill." There are still plans in motion to fix healthcare. They didn't let one moron come up with something, say that sucks and then drop the whole thing.  You can't honestly tell me that Obamacare is worth keeping? Everyone has to have healthcare, that part is great. What's that? You can't afford healthcare, well then I'm going to penalize you and essentially take away your tax return. Wait a sec, you don't work at all and are on welfare and leeching off the government? That's a different story. I'm going to give you money for groceries, give you a cell phone, give you free healthcare, give you subsidized housing.
> 
> Punish the poor that try to make an honest living, makes sense.


Hey I don't want to keep obamacare just read my post a little more, also never said they aren't working together and one man came up with it. Not sure if you were trying to insult me but every Democrat and a portion of Republicans rejected the bill and my point was they need to combine forces and find something that works for everyone. They rushed a bill because trump said he would do it in the first 100 days. It needs to be closely examined and fixed and edited by both parties in the house and the Senate. Obamacare has to go but needs to be replaced without damaging peoples lives.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dr.Hacknik said:


> I haven't assumed anything, nor am I implying such. Also, you make some good points, but obviously is being treated as a dumn-ass, and he's being bashed; why, because our fucking Government and a large amount of our people are just plain ignorant. Just give the man a change, I don't see how he can screw anything up~ and, him being a business man, he knows how to handle _business. _Sure, he can be offensive in some ways, but he means good. Also, Obama is nothing more than a Democratic, Hollywood, showoff. He did _nothing _good for America, nothing at all. He only fucked it up even more than it needed to be; and Trump is just trying to undo most, if not all, of what Obama has done.


I apologize I wasnt trying to start any kind of argument just giving my opinions and the facts that made me lean torwards those opinions.


----------



## Anunnymous (Mar 27, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> Hey I don't want to keep obamacare just read my post a little more, also never said they aren't working together and one man came up with it. Not sure if you were trying to insult me but every Democrat and a portion of Republicans rejected the bill and my point was they need to combine forces and find something that works for everyone. They rushed a bill because trump said he would do it in the first 100 days. It needs to be closely examined and fixed and edited by both parties in the house and the Senate. Obamacare has to go but needs to be replaced without damaging peoples lives.



Not trying to insult you, and honestly I got you mixed up with another user so I apologize for that. And I meant "one man" in a generality sense. I know it wasn't just one man and didn't mean that you thought it was only one man.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 27, 2017)

Anunnymous said:


> Not trying to insult you, and honestly I got you mixed up with another user so I apologize for that. And I meant "one man" in a generality sense. I know it wasn't just one man and didn't mean that you thought it was only one man.


I do appreciate the civilized discussion from you and a few others about this subject because as you probably know people aren't easy to talk with on politics. I actually voted against Obama the first time but for the 2nd time I did. I don't like to be labeled Democrat or Republican because they both have good and bad. America needs unity between them to create the best government for Americans.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 27, 2017)

The idea that Trump, Hillary or 99% of the house & senate are technically inclined to have a principled stance for or against privacy and advance such through policy is delusional.

There all being advised when it comes to issues like this and you need to look at someone far further down the ladder than Trump if there is a need to point a finger.

Both left & right are fairly hostile to freedom of net speech, neutrality and other tech freedom issues.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What exactly HAS he done?...
> 
> Yeah, that democratically elected leader that received over 1 million fewer votes than his opponent!
> 
> Also you DO realize that judges swear an oath to uphold the Constitution when presiding, right? They're not just there to serve sentences, they keep our government in check



OMG! Hillary had 1 million more votes! Never mind that those votes were all from cities with a huge population density and also from illegal immigrants who are just now finding out that they'll be deported for illegaly entering a country as it should be! Never mind that people who enter the country legally get screwed.
Who cares about middle America? Let them rot, they're scum redneck farmers. We need more progressivism regardless of half the population's opinion! -> This is you.

If anything the US Voting system is fine as it is because it encourages touring the entire country instead of focusing 100% on densely populated areas. What would be the point of campaigning anywhere other than Washington, Texas, Florida and California if this system weren't in place?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 27, 2017)

The electoral college is working as intended, so two large cities don't get to impose themselves on everyone else and a candidate has to have a broad support of states across the country.

Two wolves in L.A. & NY don't get to tell a sheep in Iowa what is for dinner. 

And anyone with a fourth grade reading comprehension who isn't being a bias putz can clearly read that the Immigration and Nationality act quote, "_Gives the President the authority to suspend visas/immigration of *ANY CLASS* of alien they believe are a detriment to the interests of the United States."_ They aren't required to be PC about it or give a reason or justification whatsoever.



> expressly authorized the president to suspend the immigration of any person, *class of people or group* of people into the United States for public health, public safety or national security reasons.



It's one of the few clearly defined powers of the President. Every President since FDR has suspended someone at some point.

Here is a quote from lefty bias LA Times,
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-pol-travel-ban-legal-analysis-20170206-story.html


> Fortunately for Trump, the law on immigration and related matters favors the president. Legal precedents have traditionally accorded the chief executive complete and nearly unchecked power to deny foreigners permission to enter the United States.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2017)

RepeatingDigits said:


> OMG! Hillary had 1 million more votes! Never mind that those votes were all from cities with a huge population density and also from illegal immigrants who are just now finding out that they'll be deported for illegaly entering a country as it should be! Never mind that people who enter the country legally get screwed.
> Who cares about middle America? Let them rot, they're scum redneck farmers. We need more progressivism regardless of half the population's opinion! -> This is you.
> 
> If anything the US Voting system is fine as it is because it encourages touring the entire country instead of focusing 100% on densely populated areas. What would be the point of campaigning anywhere other than Washington, Texas, Florida and California if this system weren't in place?


Are you seriously actually buying into the whole "millions voted illegally" thing? Voter registration exists for a reason. And I AM a lower-middle class American, though I doubt you care, since it's easier just to make up a preconceived image of the person you're opposing


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Mar 27, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> VPNs are shit due to man in the middle issues. See https://tails.boum.org/support/faq/index.en.html#index21h2 which in short goes over the big issues with them.


I see no man in the middle issue here?  Are you referring to the fact VPN providers know the origin and destination IPs?  Although most good VPNs don't keep these records, yes majority of them do.  This is quite different from "man in the middle" though.  And if you are referring to SSL certificates, that has nothing to do with VPNs in general.  You should always make sure your certificates are secure.


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2017)

Funnily, if you ask any of the congressmen who voted for this about their stance on personal privacy, they will claim to be "staunch defenders of privacy" and "will fight against any attempt to infringe upon it". 



Well, I guess it's not really "ha ha" funny.


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 27, 2017)

It's not repealing.
With this action, the law will stay the same.
If they had done nothing, the law would have changed in favor of citizens. 
Which still isn't good, but the headline is sensationalist. Nothing will change.

For things to change, they would need to pass a law saying ISP customer doesn't have a privacy interest in various types of information (zip code, device(s) used, time used, services/protocol used, websites visited), that your ISP could then sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are you seriously actually buying into the whole "millions voted illegally" thing? Voter registration exists for a reason. And I AM a lower-middle class American, though I doubt you care, since it's easier just to make up a preconceived image of the person you're opposing



Are you seriously denying DNC are operatives are on video, openly gloating and admitting to loading people on to Bus's and taking them from district to district to vote, as well as paying people to instigate violence and riots?



Are you seriously denying that California and NY issues valid ID (which they don't require anyways) to illegal aliens, and Obama encouraged illegals to vote and said they wont be caught the week of the election?

When liberals refuse to enforce immigration law, don't pretend anyone should believe when they say that are enforcing voting laws.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 27, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Are you seriously denying DNC are operatives are on video, openly gloating and admitting to loading people on to Bus's and taking them from district to district to vote, as well as paying people to instigate violence and riots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since you insist on arguing about this, how is it then that Clinton _lost_, considering Trumps target demographic was middle-aged/elderly white people

*The DNC heads* "Ah yes, our master plan! We're going to lose the election that we rigged! And then? WE COMPLAAAAAIIIN!"


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 27, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Since you insist on arguing about this, how is it then that Clinton _lost_, considering Trumps target demographic was middle-aged/elderly white people
> 
> *The DNC heads* "Ah yes, our master plan! We're going to lose the election that we rigged! And then? WE COMPLAAAAAIIIN!"



I am not arguing about it, as numerous campaign employees and the chair of the NY election board is on video admitting to such in detail and many were fired for it.

As you said. Hillary won the popular vote which she did, running up the numbers in L.A & NY two large population cities openly hostile to enforcing immigration laws and encouraging illegals to vote from a local level clear up to President Obama. Then having the nerve to claim none did.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 27, 2017)

A good VPN provider would solve this problem (unless, you know, the CIA tries to decrypt your data with a Cray Titan).


----------



## Issac (Mar 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> Funnily, if you ask any of the congressmen who voted for this about their stance on personal privacy, they will claim to be "staunch defenders of privacy" and "will fight against any attempt to infringe upon it".
> 
> Well, I guess it's not really "ha ha" funny.


Politics is full of funny stuff like this.
We have a lot of parties here in Sweden, not only 1 left and 1 right. On the far right we have Sweden Democrats (SD), and slightly to the left we have the Green Party (GP) (and they team up with the left and far left), some quick introduction there.

In one municipality, SD wanted to make some changes along the lines of "installing more street lights so people feel safe at night being outside in certain areas". GP wanted the same thing, but said "We want the same thing, but since it's SD who came with the idea now, we're voting against it!".

Because some believe that SD are a Nazi party and shit, they refuse to have anything to do with them. Yet they're the third largest party in Sweden.

Well this was off-topic, but still a funny occasion where they're not voting for what they believe.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Issac said:


> Politics is full of funny stuff like this.
> We have a lot of parties here in Sweden, not only 1 left and 1 right. On the far right we have Sweden Democrats (SD), and slightly to the left we have the Green Party (GP) (and they team up with the left and far left), some quick introduction there.
> 
> In one municipality, SD wanted to make some changes along the lines of "installing more street lights so people feel safe at night being outside in certain areas". GP wanted the same thing, but said "We want the same thing, but since it's SD who came with the idea now, we're voting against it!".
> ...


I had to do it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2017)

Aaaaand they have voted to repeal. 

Time to invest in VPNs and proxy servers


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> Aaaaand they have voted to repeal.
> 
> Time to invest in VPNs and proxy servers



And Congress and all politicians in DC can go stick a wire brush up their ass  


I hate politicians.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And Congress and all politicians in DC can go stick a wire brush up their ass


Incidentally, that's what the ISPs are going to do to their customers now


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> Incidentally, that's what the ISPs are going to do to their customers now



Well, NSA and other agencies has been spying on its citizens anyways, you know to "counter terrorism", so *shrug*. Just another reason to flip my finger off at the government.  There were things I hated in the last administration, and there are things I hate in this one, no presidency is absolutely flawless, I just want to tell the powers that be where to stick it. That said, we're not totally helpless, people here need to write their congressmen, senators, etc, to let them know. Sitting here won't get anything done XD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That said, we're not totally helpless, people here need to write their congressmen, senators, etc, to let them know. Sitting here won't get anything done XD


Amen to that. That's the reason we're not currently under the rushed bs that would have been "Ryancare"


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Amen to that. That's the reason we're not currently under the rushed bs that would have been "Ryancare"



Still, I will say that no matter which political party majority is in power, no one would ever be placated or feel satisfied; it's a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. That said, there's already been supposed spying on of the NSA to "curtail terrorism on the internet' which I think is an asinine pretense IMO.  I detest politics.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Still, I will say that no matter which political party majority is in power, no one would ever be placated or feel satisfied; it's a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. That said, there's already been supposed spying on of the NSA to "curtail terrorism on the internet' which I think is an asinine pretense IMO.  I detest politics.


Even so, monitoring on a government level is nowhere _near _as bad as sharing and profiting on a business level. It's just as morally wrong, but it's like the difference between opening and reading someone else's mail vs sending it straight to the copiers and selling it to the highest bidder


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 29, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> You mean great things like deporting the husband of a Trump voter?


If true, pretty funny, considering people keep saying illegal people voted for Hillary.   

Anyway, I would be surprise, if Trump actually denied this bill.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Even so, monitoring on a government level is nowhere _near _as bad as sharing and profiting on a business level. It's just as morally wrong, but it's like the difference between opening and reading someone else's mail vs sending it straight to the copiers and selling it to the highest bidder



So what do you propose we do then? We can't just sit here and take this bullshit from the government, no? We have to take a stand against Congress somehow.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what do you propose we do then? We can't just sit here and take this bullshit from the government, no? We have to take a stand against Congress somehow.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

grossaffe said:


>



I don't want to go that far and cause an insurrection, but we do have means of communicating with senators and other state officials. I already contacted my state rep last night via email, I can contact others too if need be. People need to do the same, just sitting here and blindly accepting our fate is so 1984 lol.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't want to go that far and cause an insurrection, but we do have means of communicating with senators and other state officials. I already contacted my state rep last night via email, I can contact others too if need be. People need to do the same, just sitting here and blindly accepting our fate is so 1984 lol.


Aww, you're no fun!


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> Aww, you're no fun!



*Sigh* Sorry, been feeling a lot of anxiety lately, I haven't been myself at all


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I love when people were okay with all this when their partisan representation was doing this yet are suddenly outraged.

Google does this and has been.
Facebook does this and has been.
The NSA and various government institutions does this and has been.

Now ISP's are simply added to the list and everyone acts like it's fucking anarchy.

Joe Biden was one of the worst offenders in history as far as being anti-tech freedom.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I love when people were okay with all this when their partisan representation was doing this yet are suddenly outraged.
> 
> Google does this and has been.
> Facebook does this and has been.
> ...



So you're saying we shouldn't be running around in a panic over this? Or that we should stand against it?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you're saying we shouldn't be running around in a panic over this? Or that we should stand against it?



I see the bill as a immediate net change of Zero & potential boon stripping the power of a _appointed_ regulatory body and maintaining said authority by _elected_ legislators.

I view the real threat to privacy is a lot of simple partisan hacks logged in to Facebook/Google who needed an excuse to bitch about a 70 year old man whose tech priorities legislatively/aptitude is near none.

And since so many made it a partisan issue, Trumps record on guarding liberty on the internet is already better than MPAA/RIAA Biden & Barack "I am giving the names registry to the UN" Obama when Trump killed the TPP.  In fairness Trump had little interest knowledge of that happenstance, but the TPP going down in flames was the biggest victory for safe guarding the internet in the last 20 years.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> I love when people were okay with all this when their partisan representation was doing this yet are suddenly outraged.
> 
> Google does this and has been.
> Facebook does this and has been.
> ...


Google collects Google related info. You do not need to use Google
Facebook collects Facebook related info. You do not need to use Facebook
Your ISP, if this passes, can collect and sell EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO ONLINE.

You know that whole "Trump being surveilled" thing that everyone's blowing their collective asses out over? Yeah, if Trump signs this into law he can do that. Anyone can do that.

Imagine a company buying your online search history before you go into a job interview
Hell, imagine your mother buying your search history
Imagine "the media" buying chat logs/emails of politicians on the campaign trail
Imagine companies putting up bids for communications for competition's products
The list could go on and on


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> need to use Google
> Facebook collects Facebook related info. You do not need to use Facebook
> Your ISP, if this passes, can collect and sell EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO ONLINE.



It does not approve of any such thing. It's repealing a regulation that is *4 months old*,   _81 Fed. Reg. 87274 December 2, 2016_.

What was stopping them prior to December '16? The countless other regulations, state & federal laws.

This has nothing to do with law in practice, it has to do with whether the FCC is going to regulate this shit or legislators.

In practice, FCC regulations would bar/nullify state and local regulations, which may end up being harsher than whatever appointed shill happens to be running the FCC at the moment.

Those accountable to an electorate are usually a little more on the ball than an appointee IMO. Not always, but there are better mechanisms for dealing with them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> It does not approve of any such thing. It's repealing a regulation that is *4 months old*,   _81 Fed. Reg. 87274 December 2, 2016_.
> 
> What was stopping them prior to December '16? The countless other regulations, state & federal laws.
> 
> ...


Tell me why it wouldn't be a good idea for the FCC to regulate Internet privacy, rather than out-of-touch congresspeople?...


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Tell me why it wouldn't be a good idea for the FCC to regulate Internet privacy, rather than out-of-touch congresspeople?...



The FCC's history as an institution of censorship aside it is matter of opinion, I prefer *elected* bodies the more local the better regulating these matters as opposed to a cable industry (NCTA) lobbyist like Tom Wheeler who Obama appointed Or Michael Powell (NCTA Lobbyist) appointed by 'W.  The fact the FCC makes arbitrary decisions by definition while the congress and senate are bound to process is well beyond the scope of the topic.

But that is the purpose of the bill, deciding whether it will be the FCC or will cede to state and federal law passed through due process, it's a four month old regulation that is simply being repealed as a mandate to the FCC that they aren't being appointed arbiter of the ISP's as Obama wanted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Google collects Google related info. You do not need to use Google
> Facebook collects Facebook related info. You do not need to use Facebook
> Your ISP, if this passes, can collect and sell EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO ONLINE.
> 
> ...



So what the hell do we do, do we all go to VPNs, and other potentially shady/illegal methods to circumvent ISPs collecting data? I can say to Comcast, "go to hell" and they can't do anything about it. I hate the government, esp. big government like this. Because right now, it's probably inevitable that it'll be signed in to law, despite how many times we write our congressmen, gah, I just want to scream in their faces.  Fucking stupid politicians.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what the hell do we do, do we all go to VPNs, and other potentially shady/illegal methods to circumvent ISPs collecting data? I can say to Comcast, "go to hell" and they can't do anything about it. I hate the government, esp. big government like this. Because right now, it's probably inevitable that it'll be signed in to law, despite how many times we write our congressmen, gah, I just want to scream in their faces.  Fucking stupid politicians.


Remember remember, the fifth of November.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what the hell do we do, do we all go to VPNs, and other potentially shady/illegal methods to circumvent ISPs collecting data? I can say to Comcast, "go to hell" and they can't do anything about it. I hate the government, esp. big government like this. Because right now, it's probably inevitable that it'll be signed in to law, despite how many times we write our congressmen, gah, I just want to scream in their faces.  Fucking stupid politicians.



Almost every state PUC (Public utility commission) in the country already has authority to regulate ISP data collection and does so. They lose that authority if the FCC takes it over.

It's a four month old regulation, being repealed as a check on the FCC who is no saint or friend to privacy or other freedoms in general.  This law creates NOTHING new.  It's *getting rid of a 4 MONTH OLD REGULATION* on the basis the FCC should not be the one with that authority.  The sky is not falling.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Almost every state PUC (Public utility commission) in the country already has authority to regulate ISP data collection and does so. They lose that authority if the FCC takes it over.
> 
> It's a four month old regulation, being repealed as a check on the FCC who is no saint or friend to privacy or other freedoms in general.  This law creates NOTHING new.  It's *getting rid of a 4 MONTH OLD REGULATION* on the basis the FCC should not be the one with that authority.  The sky is not falling.



Meaning what though? That doesn't exactly make this all the more reassuring TBH. It still scares the hell out of me.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Meaning what though? That doesn't exactly make this all the more reassuring TBH. It still scares the hell out of me.



The regulation being repealed is from December '16 that's four months ago, given the lengthy grace period before this stuff is enforced/enacted (6mo-1yr generally) you know how long you had these so called protections from the FCC.  Never.  At no time have you been protected by these rules or have they been enforced, implemented or been used.

This repeal of a regulation is not deciding what is being regulated, it's about who is going to do the regulating.

Here's the inside baseball on it, Obama pulled a unilateral decision that it would be the FCC regulating and the senate is saying fuck that, we will do the regulating via law.

That's all that is happening here, net change is ZERO.

If you think the FCC should do it fine with me.
If you don't think the FCC should be the one to do it fine with me.


But that is the only thing actually being legislated here.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> The regulation being repealed is from December '16 that's four months ago, given the lengthy grace period before this stuff is enforced/enacted (6mo-1yr generally) you know how long you had these so called protections from the FCC.  Never.  At no time have you been protected by these rules or have they been enforced, implemented or been used.
> 
> This repeal of a regulation is not deciding what is being regulated, it's about who is going to do the regulating.
> 
> ...



So you're saying we shouldn't be losing sleep over this?


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So you're saying we shouldn't be losing sleep over this?



I see a conspiracy in everything, I can always find an angle where "they" are trying to fuck the general public. I believe in Bigfoot, Extraterrestrials at the Groom lake facility and the CIA/Bush led assassination of JFK. I am even willing to listen to the arguments of flat earthers, reptilian hollow earth'ers and those who say dinosaurs are a myth perpetrated by "big paleo".

This is a 4 month old rule, that was subject to change at anytime being repealed before it was ever enacted.  Not even because they necessarily disagreed with the rule but because they don't want the FCC being the one who enforces it. 

I can't find a bigger non-issue than this.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 30, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are you seriously actually buying into the whole "millions voted illegally" thing? Voter registration exists for a reason. And I AM a lower-middle class American, though I doubt you care, since it's easier just to make up a preconceived image of the person you're opposing



Hey, I'm not even from your country and even I know that some states don't require an ID to vote. You just go and vote. (and sure enough, almost all of them are traditionally blue. Gee, wonder why it is like that.) You could even vote twice if you so desired.

Also plase state where I said millions voted illegally, i just said that illegals did indeed vote more than usual because they knew their reign of getting free stuff was coming to an end.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 30, 2017)

RepeatingDigits said:


> ) You could even vote twice if you so desired.
> 
> Also plase state where I said millions voted illegally, i just said that illegals did indeed vote more than usual because they knew their reign of getting free stuff was coming to an end.


[citation needed]


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 30, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> [citation needed]


You could go to a different voting station. There isn't a way anyone would know in a state with no Voting ID system.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 30, 2017)

RepeatingDigits said:


> You could go to a different voting station. There isn't a way anyone would know in a state with no Voting ID system.


that is not citation, that is continued citationless assertions.  One is registered to vote in only one polling location.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 30, 2017)

RepeatingDigits said:


> Hey, I'm not even from your country and even I know that some states don't require an ID to vote. You just go and vote. (and sure enough, almost all of them are traditionally blue. Gee, wonder why it is like that.) You could even vote twice if you so desired.
> 
> Also plase state where I said millions voted illegally, i just said that illegals did indeed vote more than usual because they knew their reign of getting free stuff was coming to an end.


Okay, since you mentioned that you don't live in the United States I'm not going to be grouchy that you're misinformed (after all I don't know how your system works either) so I'll just inform you. 

No you don't need a physical ID to vote in many states, you're right about that.  However it is not as simple as me driving to one polling place, voting, then driving to another and doing it again.  You still need to be registered to vote in order to do so, and when you are registered you are assigned a polling place and given a voters card.  On voting day you go to the place stated on your voters card and you are only allowed to vote there.  Once there you give them your name and show them your card so they can verify that it is you.  They then look up your name in their list of people assigned to vote at that location and cross your name off before giving you the material to vote.  

If you were to then go to a different polling place they would see your card and tell you that you are at the wrong place.  In order to vote multiple times, the people at the polling places would have to be extremely incompetent and/or corrupt, or you were able to steal someone else's voters card (you can't easily just forge one because they still need to have your name already in order to cross it out and it isn't printed on regular paper.)  I'm not saying that voter fraud doesn't exist, because it does.  However it is not in the MILLIONS and it not exclusively used by a particular party.


----------



## flame1234 (Mar 30, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> that is not citation, that is continued citationless assertions.  One is registered to vote in only one polling location.


Some cities and towns (big ones) have two or more early voting locations. If you send two people to different stations and pretend to be the same person, they can vote twice.
I don't actually know how it works, because my city has only one early voting location. It's possible city officials will assign each voter to the closest early voting station to their address, eliminating this problem. But I don't know that they actually do this.

If you are a public figure, it's worth it to buy and use VPN service.
Congressmen and senators are not idiots. They know this, and if they don't their party officials will tell them. You are not going to find out about what congressmen and their staff are looking at on the internet. Even if they're stupid and don't use a VPN, their ISPs won't sell their data because they don't want to anger them.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ericzander said:


> Okay, since you mentioned that you don't live in the United States I'm not going to be grouchy that you're misinformed (after all I don't know how your system works either) so I'll just inform you
> 
> No you don't need a physical ID to vote in many states, you're right about that.  However it is not as simple as me driving to one polling place, voting, then driving to another and doing it again.  You still need to be registered to vote in order to do so, and when you are registered you are assigned a polling place and given a voters card.  On voting day you go to the place stated on your voters card and you are only allowed to vote there.  Once there you give them your name and show them your card so they can verify that it is you.  They then look up your name in their list of people assigned to vote at that location and cross your name off before giving you the material to vote.
> 
> If you were to then go to a different polling place they would see your card and tell you that you are at the wrong place.  In order to vote multiple times, the people at the polling places would have to be extremely incompetent and/or corrupt, or you were able to steal someone else's voters card (you can't easily just forge one because they still need to have your name already in order to cross it out and it isn't printed on regular paper.)  I'm not saying that voter fraud doesn't exist, because it does.  However it is not in the MILLIONS and it not exclusively used by a particular party.



31 years old and never had been asked for my voter's registration card once. Neither have they asked for my id. my name is listed on a list and i have to sign next to my name on said list. They used to ask for your last 4 of your ss# too. However too many times the list has been stolen or misplaced. It is very easy for someone to use my name in pa to vote a second time. They have done it before. I got a thank you for voting for obama and trump these last two times n i didn't vote these last two presidential elections


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> 31 years old and never had been asked for my voter's registration card once. Neither have they asked for my id. my name is listed on a list and i have to sign next to my name on said list. They used to ask for your last 4 of your ss# too. However too many times the list has been stolen or misplaced. It is very easy for someone to use my name in pa to vote a second time. They have done it before. I got a thank you for voting for obama and trump these last two times n i didn't vote these last two presidential elections


Did you report that?


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 6, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Did you report that?



Yes. I reported it to city hall as instructed. Was told there was nothing to be done. Once a vote goes through it is too late.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Yes. I reported it to city hall as instructed. Was told there was nothing to be done. Once a vote goes through it is too late.


Well then I'm sorry to hear that. I'm not going to deny voter fraud exists, because it obviously does, but it's not a huge issue all the same (as in its statistically insignificant)

On top of that I find it kind of ironic that the person in this case was committing fraud in Trump's favor lol


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 7, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well then I'm sorry to hear that. I'm not going to deny voter fraud exists, because it obviously does, but it's not a huge issue all the same (as in its statistically insignificant)
> 
> On top of that I find it kind of ironic that the person in this case was committing fraud in Trump's favor lol



I have to agree voter fraud probably happens on a very low scale.


----------

